# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Dutasterid - Haare

## Finas10

Hallo, hat jemand hier negative Erfahrungen mit Dutasterid gemacht, in bezug auf Haare und Haarausfall? Kann jemand der vielleicht dut nimmt, etwas zu den Nebenwirkungen sagen und die Erfahrungen die er damit gemacht hat. Wäre sehr dankbar

Mfg

----------


## RalfDm

> hat jemand hier negative Erfahrungen mit Dutasterid gemacht, in bezug auf Haare und Haarausfall?


Hallo Finas10,

das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ein hoher DHT-Spiegel kann Glatzenbildung bewirken, wobei natürlich noch eine genetische Prädisposition hinzukommen kann. Das Absenken des DHT-Spiegels durch Finasterid und Dutasterid hält Haarausfall und Glatzenbildung auf. Finasterid in geringer Dosierung wird genau für diesen Zweck eingesetzt.

Ralf

----------


## Finas10

ja das ist mir bewusst. nimmst du selber dut? warum hört man dann immer soviel schlechtes von den dut-usern. die sagen ihre haare wären schlechter geworden unter dut?

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe etwa sieben Jahre lang Dutasterid (Avodart®) und davor über zwei Jahre lang Finasterid (Proscar®) eingenommen und habe - mit 66 - immer noch volles Haar.

Ralf

----------


## Finas10

was hattest du für nw bei dut? und wieso bist du umgestiegen auf fin?

----------


## RalfDm

Wie ich schon schrieb, bin ich nicht von Dutasterid auf Finasterid umgestiegen, sondern umgekehrt, weil Dutasterid die größere Wirkungsbandbreite hat. NW hatte ich so gut wie keine, außerdem ist mein Fall statistisch irrelevant. Welche NW auftreten *können*, kannst Du hier nachlesen.

Ralf

----------


## Finas10

wie lange braucht dut, bis es voll wirkt im körper bzw sollte man einen ''frontload' machen oder nach wie langer zeit, hat es das volle wirkungsspektrum im körper erreicht?

----------


## RalfDm

Lies doch einfach in dem angegebenen Link ab "*Hans Martin stellte am 16.4.2005 eine ganz unschuldige Frage:*" Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.

Ralf

----------


## Finas10

was hälst du davon beides zu nehmen?

----------


## RalfDm

Solange Du uns nichts über Dich verrätst - nicht einmal, ob Du überhaupt PK hast -, werde ich auf diese und weitere Fragen nicht mehr eingehen. Dies hier ist kein Forum für Männer, die um ihre Haarpracht fürchten, sondern eines für Männer mit Prostatakrebs, die um ihr Leben fürchten.

Ralf

----------


## JürgenS

Finas10,  

vielleicht bist du hier besser aufgehoben:http://www.alopezie.de/fud/index.php/t/16033/

JürgenS

----------


## Finas10

ich hab kein pk. mir geht es um die haare. wo sonst soll ich denn bitteschön nachfragen? es ist nunmal so, dass ihr dieses medikament nehmt, also wisst ihr auch am besten bescheid.

----------


## Heribert

> ich hab kein pk. mir geht es um die haare. wo sonst soll ich denn bitteschön nachfragen? es ist nunmal so, dass ihr dieses medikament nehmt, also wisst ihr auch am besten bescheid.


Du könntest aber auch *ihn* fragen, der kennt sich mit Haaren aus!

----------


## Finas10

ist das ein problem für euch, mir hilfe in bezug auf dut zu geben? immerhin nehmen wir ja das gleich medi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Finas 10,
 
  Dutasterid ist ein Medikament mit  möglichen Nebenwirkungen, die es in sich haben. Siehe meine  2 Beiträge (#73, # 75) im Thread Elf Jahre ...
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9775#post49775
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1132#post51132
 
  Wenn Du einige davon bekommst, verhilft Dir keine Haarpracht mehr zu einem erfüllten Liebesleben. Wäre Harrverlust für mich ein Problem, würde ich eine Perücke oder eine psychologische Intervention als Alternative wählen, anstatt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.
  Auf mein Haarwachstum bzw. -verlust hatte Dutasterid keinen Einfluss. 
 
  Grüße
 
GeorgS

----------


## Finas10

hallo, ich nehme es auch nicht täglich ein, sondern einmal die woche, ich möchte lediglich, dass typ 1 mitgehemmt ist und täglich nehme ich finasterid. Avodart täglich ist glaub ich zu viel des guten.

----------


## Sven3232

Dutasterid - generic4all.com Ich habe die Bestellung erhalten und es war zeitlich und die Pillen wirken prima.

----------

